# A Poem About Fat Black Women (NOT positive)



## Raqui (Jul 2, 2008)

This was sent to me by a Fellow Woman of Size.

It is totally disturbing that someone can have that much Ignorance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA5VG5KfGMg


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 2, 2008)

Why do people still judge by skin color? Why can't people take the freaking time to get to know someone.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 2, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Why do people still judge by skin color? Why can't people take the freaking time to get to know someone.




Because that would require people to look inside themselves to figure out why they judge based on color, which would result in them becoming better, more openminded people, and apparently people don't want to evolve past judging by trivial things like skin color instead of content of character.

Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 2, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Why do people still judge by skin color? Why can't people take the freaking time to get to know someone.



This question has boggled my mind since I was a child. I have no idea what skin color has to do with human worth.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess for me because growing up outside of Los Angeles, there were black, filipino, mexican, south american, white, all kinds of kids in the neighborhood. So by the time I got to college and everybody was talking diversity , I was like HELLOOOO I HAVE BEEN LIVING IT FOR 18 YEARS. THANK YA. It just bothers me that some people are still backward.


----------



## Raqui (Jul 2, 2008)

In this man's own twisted and sick way, I think he felt he has to say something to his so called BLACK WOMAN being a BLACK MAN. That sort of unity and empowering thing, but this has gone backward. 

I personally feel there is no problem with taking pride in your nationality, I believe that it is good to be able to speak to others of the same race and understand difficulties that you feel you may go through. But the key is to empower your own people not drag them through the dirt because they happen to be a certain size. 

That is why I love being a Size Activist Race, color, creed doesnt matter and I like it that way. I am proud to be Puerto Rican but I am more proud to be a HAPPY PERSON OF SIZE and be able to reach out to others like myself.


----------



## olwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I didn't finish watching it. Just awful. I have no words...


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 2, 2008)

"This is out of love"
And apparently his parents loved him with ridicule and undermining independent thought.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm glad you all have your heads screwed on right. He's got nothing positive to say.


----------



## socal-richard-1957 (Jul 2, 2008)

As usual, you BBWs totally misunderstood the message of that guys video.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 2, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> As usual, you BBWs totally misunderstood the message of that guys video.



Yeah, damn those stupid uppity BBWs! Interpreting things the way they see it. Who the hell do they think they are?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

Here here Sweet & Fat! or is it Hear Hear?? lol


----------



## djzulu (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not going to even look if it's not positive.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 2, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> As usual, you BBWs totally misunderstood the message of that guys video.




Oh...let me guess...you actually believe this was about...' concern '. I mean, he DID say he meant no disrespect, so I suppose that's all any of us should need.

If there had been actual ccccccccconcerrrrrrn, he would have not shown stills of girl gymnasts, whose bodies sometime do not function properly because of the physical training they must do to win a hunk of metal. He would not have shown women who look like they jumped from the pages of Maxim magazine ( and, no, I am not thrilled with the fat counterparts )..all...appropriate. He would not have been so fucking condescending and shown women toiling under a very hot sun, trying to eek out a living, as I would bet those women would prefer a less difficult life.

etc....etc..etc.......



Concern?...ha....he blew the chance by thinking he knows how some of those strong women he showed would have looked at him and his ugliness. 

Oh, and I want to see him do the jobs of some of the women he ' admires '....HA! He threw those women in there so he could pretend it was not what it was really about................his penis and what it likes.

yawn

Socal...I think that fat people understand the struggles that weight can bring some of us......but...thanks for the concern.....wow....so much concern!


----------



## Placebo (Jul 2, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> As usual, you BBWs totally misunderstood the message of that guys video.


Reading the (very few) posts you have made lately, you have one twisted, arrogant, and egomaniacal thought process pal. You are in the wrong place. Period. 

After this post, you can add chauvinistic to that list too.

"Peace."


----------



## socal-richard-1957 (Jul 2, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Reading the (very few) posts you have made lately, you have one twisted, arrogant, and egomaniacal thought process pal. You are in the wrong place. Period.
> 
> After this post, you can add chauvinistic to that list too.
> 
> "Peace."



You're assuming facts not in evidence.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 2, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Reading the (very few) posts you have made lately, you have one twisted, arrogant, and egomaniacal thought process pal. You are in the wrong place. Period.
> 
> After this post, you can add chauvinistic to that list too.
> 
> "Peace."



My hero! :batting:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 2, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> You're assuming facts not in evidence.



Oh, your posts are certainly evidence enough.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 2, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> You're assuming facts not in evidence.


 
Trolltastic. Nope, you definitely come off like a jerk.


----------



## Placebo (Jul 2, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> You're assuming facts not in evidence.


The best you can do is give me a copy and paste job from the change purse thread? 
I'm impressed. (If you're wondering where the link for the definition of sarcasm is, it _would_ be here, but you really aren't worth the effort)

I'm done with you. 

_On topic_: That poem is so incredibly offensive on so many levels, I don't even know where to begin. However, the totality of my thoughts have been stated by many others in the thread so far, so I'm just going to give a resounding ditto to anyone who expressed disgust at that video and call it a night.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 2, 2008)

Placebo said:


> The best you can do is give me a copy and paste job from the change purse thread?
> I'm impressed. (If you're wondering where the link for the definition of sarcasm is, it _would_ be here, but you really aren't worth the effort)
> 
> I'm done with you.
> ...




Not just the change purse thread. Several threads. I'm about to get it printed on a t-shirt.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 2, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Not just the change purse thread. Several threads. I'm about to get it printed on a t-shirt.



I want one! Holy shit, I want one.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 2, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> You're assuming facts not in evidence.



You know Rich, your "charming" personality isn't getting you very far with this community. You may want to re-think how you are interacting with people, and be a little less abrasive to everyone.

Just a thought.


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 2, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> As usual, you BBWs totally misunderstood the message of that guys video.



Oh please. It wasn't even a backhanded compliment. It was an ignorant "this is for your own good" slam. And a self-serving one at that; he's obviously put more thought into promoting himself than any effort on knowing about the subject. Just look, every lyric and pic is one more cheap shot.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW. That's all I can say. He is a sad individual. God bless any plus size women in his life.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yikes! I could not finish the video. I got as far as:

"that black men like big women...sheeet! Black men don't like big women! BROKE men like big women."

"I'm upset with low standard brothers for evening giving you play..."

...I can't comment. Except: "Yuck."


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Yikes! I could not finish the video. I got as far as:
> 
> "that black men like big women...sheeet! Black men don't like big women! BROKE men like big women."
> 
> ...



That's about where I stopped too....I still don't have any words.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that poem is following a theme of other posts here on Dimensions. One was a George Carlin routine within the thread announcing his passing and the other being a review of the movie Wall E. And that theme is: America is fat and lazy and we have to do something about it. This war against fat seems to be the theme the entire country is embracing. I've been hearing some incredibly caustic stuff in the news lately. This guy and George Carlin seem to be playing up the offensive aspect of it all.


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Well, that poem is following a theme of other posts here on Dimensions. One was a George Carlin routine within the thread announcing his passing and the other being a review of the movie Wall E. And that theme is: America is fat and lazy and we have to do something about it. This war against fat seems to be the theme the entire country is embracing. I've been hearing some incredibly caustic stuff in the news lately. This guy and George Carlin seem to be playing up the offensive aspect of it all.



Yeah, but this is not new news. There's been a war against fat for quite some time now. Not just here, but in the UK and Australia too. Practically every news bite is negative, so some random jerk off with Edit Pro thinks he's the sociological voice of reason now? Paleeze. It's just not even worth listening to....eh, I'm ranting now and not sure what my point is. I just know I don't have any more space in my brain tonight for this kind of bs.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 3, 2008)

I watched the entire video clip with an open mind. I was not insulted by anything he said and I am a Black Woman. I understand everything he is saying about being healthy and taking care of your body and mind. When he mentioned all of the health problems in the black community it is all true. You cant eat fried foods, pork products which are high in sodium and everything smothered in gravy and not have any health issues from it. Diabetes and high blood pressure are two of the biggest killers of black men and women.

I loved the part where he showed black women of the past. They carried their babies on their back and food on water on their heads. They grew their own food and were walking everyday. There was no drive thru, there was no triple, bacon cheese burgers with a super size fries and soda. We moved more, we ate healthy food and took care of one another.

I got the message he was saying in the video. We miss out on a lot when our weight gets to a certain size. I was almost 600 pounds and there was no way I could have hiked my way up the mountain to the see that water fall me mentioned. Lets face it the truth hurts and I know I am a food addict and food has always been my drug of choice. But that doesnt mean that food has to take over my life to the point that I have no life. Everyone makes a choice on how they want to live. 

I saw past some of his cheap shots and got the point to the video. Freedom of expression so we can agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Reading the (very few) posts you have made lately, you have one twisted, arrogant, and egomaniacal thought process pal. You are in the wrong place. Period.
> 
> After this post, you can add chauvinistic to that list too.
> 
> "Peace."



is he even worse than me?


----------



## Paquito (Jul 3, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> As usual, you BBWs totally misunderstood the message of that guys video.



Anybody up for a troll hunt?
*gets his club ready*


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> I watched the entire video clip with an open mind. I was not insulted by anything he said and I am a Black Woman. I understand everything he is saying about being healthy and taking care of your body and mind. When he mentioned all of the health problems in the black community it is all true. You can’t eat fried foods, pork products which are high in sodium and everything smothered in gravy and not have any health issues from it. Diabetes and high blood pressure are two of the biggest killers of black men and women.
> 
> I loved the part where he showed black women of the past. They carried their babies on their back and food on water on their heads. They grew their own food and were walking everyday. There was no drive thru, there was no triple, bacon cheese burgers with a super size fries and soda. We moved more, we ate healthy food and took care of one another.
> 
> ...



You know why I found his little bit of "art" offensive? Because I am not ashamed of my size. I walk proudly in my skin. The health implications are irrelevant in that regard. You can't even make arguments about the cost of HMOs in this matter either cause chances are a fat person is likely to be denied coverage in the first place. His message isn't about helping people, his message is hate speech pure and simple. 

Now, I've read several theories about why diabetes is so prevalent among blacks. You can find just as much information about how diabetes is also prevalent among other minorities in this country as well. If whites can get as fat as minorities, why aren't there just as many articles and scare tactic stories about the rates of diabetes among them? Why focus only on minorities? That fact alone tells me there is more going on than just minorities eating more than they should. Simple overeating isn't a good enough reason. It isn't, because there are thin people who eat more than I do and don't gain an ounce. I was a vegetarian for years and I was still fat. I'm not even gonna go into why having our own gardens just isn't feasible for most people, not just blacks....Look, regardless of why we are/were so fat, what was true for you or for me won't be true for every fat black person or every fat person either for that matter. We are all fat for different reasons. On that surely we can agree, so who is this guy to assume that every fat black person is hunched in a dirty corner gorging on a small mountain of soul food? It's offensive. I'm sorry you don't like yourself enough to see that.


----------



## Isa (Jul 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> It's offensive. I'm sorry you don't like yourself enough to see that.



That was very unnecessary and quite rude. I get so tired of the "if you do not agree with me, you must not like yourself" crap. It's a simple difference of opinion. You _*both*_ made good points in your posts but Monique at least had the class to end hers with" Freedom of expression so we can agree to disagree on this one."


----------



## Raqui (Jul 3, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> I watched the entire video clip with an open mind. I was not insulted by anything he said and I am a Black Woman. I understand everything he is saying about being healthy and taking care of your body and mind. When he mentioned all of the health problems in the black community it is all true. You can’t eat fried foods, pork products which are high in sodium and everything smothered in gravy and not have any health issues from it. Diabetes and high blood pressure are two of the biggest killers of black men and women.
> 
> I loved the part where he showed black women of the past. They carried their babies on their back and food on water on their heads. They grew their own food and were walking everyday. There was no drive thru, there was no triple, bacon cheese burgers with a super size fries and soda. We moved more, we ate healthy food and took care of one another.
> 
> ...





I definatly dont agree with his video. All of this in the Name of LOVE for Black Women. This doesnt show love the very form of woman black or otherwise that carries our children bares the brunt of society. 

Love doesnt include cheap shots taking women who are large and big and then down playing the accomplishments they have accomplished because they are fat.

Showing examples of thin women and gymnast's fliping around and telling us to hike to the top of a mountain. What if my choice of fullfillmet isnt hiking to the top of a mountain while not being out of breath. Which is impossible for even the most inshape hiker. Maybe not all but most hikers get winded and many have to rest. Why should anyone then be judged for not wanting to hike to a mountain or live their life as they want to.

It is not impossible to be in shape and healthy. The truth is that a plus sized person who eats balanced and does moderate excerise is more healthy and has a longer life span, than a slim person who diets and doesnt excerise. That also holds true for slim people who excerise to much.

I watched a documentary two nights ago in which the Fattest Man in the World who lives in Mexico who was 1500 lbs and has lost some weight in his mid - late 30's doesnt have one health problem. Mobility problems yes but health problems no. For mobility he will lose more weight and that is his choice.

But Choice is the whole point, and everyone should be able to have a choice with out being reguarded as inhuman and that poem is another nitch in taking away the humanity of fat people. While this man has the right to speak as he wishes it is a shame that he has many bbw women on his myspace page and this was brought to me by his friend who is a plus sized women. 

I dont see love here I see Ignorance and Insult wrapped up in poetry and music.

Much Love


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

Isa said:


> That was very unnecessary and quite rude. I get so tired of the "if you do not agree with me, you must not like yourself" crap. It's a simple difference of opinion. You _*both*_ made good points in your posts but Monique at least had the class to end hers with" Freedom of expression so we can agree to disagree on this one."



I didn't say it just because she disagrees. That is what I believe based on what _she _wrote, and so I said so. Go back and read her post. How she feels about herself is clearly there. I just reworded it. 

The guy has every right to express himself, however vile. I don't happen to agree with him and his hate speech and to me self-hate speech is just as bad. Monique has said some things before - in this, a public forum - along the that vein as well and it hurts me to see it. Excuse me for wanting fat folks to love themselves.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 3, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> I watched the entire video clip with an open mind. I was not insulted by anything he said and I am a Black Woman. I understand everything he is saying about being healthy and taking care of your body and mind. When he mentioned all of the health problems in the black community it is all true. You can’t eat fried foods, pork products which are high in sodium and everything smothered in gravy and not have any health issues from it. Diabetes and high blood pressure are two of the biggest killers of black men and women.
> 
> I loved the part where he showed black women of the past. They carried their babies on their back and food on water on their heads. They grew their own food and were walking everyday. There was no drive thru, there was no triple, bacon cheese burgers with a super size fries and soda. We moved more, we ate healthy food and took care of one another.
> 
> ...



I would agree with you if fat black women were the only ones eating pork in their collard greens, getting diabetes or hypertension. These things are high acheivers in the black community period, and not specific just to fat black women. I'd like to see him scooping up dirty water from a lake and carrying it up hill on his head. Like black women aren't already doing that raising kids on their own while deadbeats like him are making videos on youtube. My grandfather lost both of his legs to diabetes before he died and he farmed his whole life and hadn't an ounce of fat on him. No, I agree with the others here. He doesn't give a rats ass about anybody's health but his d*ck's.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2008)

Maybe we should gang up on the guy and smack him around with a ballbat smashmouth style?


----------



## Raqui (Jul 3, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Maybe we should gang up on the guy and smack him around with a ballbat smashmouth style?




NoW NOW SNUGGLE TIGER you forgot the NAIL we have to put in the baseball bat first!!!!!

No seriously While I dont agree with the man and i am sure he doesnt agree with me and my postive plus spoken word. I wouldnt hit him with a baseball bat. I would just be thankful he isnt in my life.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 3, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Maybe we should gang up on the guy and smack him around with a ballbat smashmouth style?



Exactly, SOMEONE knows the plan of action
*Practices his swing*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2008)

He's not in my life either so YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY for us


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 3, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Maybe we should gang up on the guy and smack him around with a ballbat smashmouth style?



Sounds like fun. Count me in.


----------



## Isa (Jul 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> I didn't say it just because she disagrees. That is what I believe based on what _she _wrote, and so I said so. Go back and read her post. How she feels about herself is clearly there. I just reworded it.
> 
> The guy has every right to express himself, however vile. I don't happen to agree with him and his hate speech and to me self-hate speech is just as bad. Monique has said some things before - in this, a public forum - along the that vein as well and it hurts me to see it. Excuse me for wanting fat folks to love themselves.



My comments are not about the video idiot but Monique. IMO, her words were not so much hate filled but honest and we can agree to disagree on that. After reading her story in different threads I give her all props for just being alive today. 

Not to put words in her mouth but I think it's surprising what brushes with death can do to you. I've had a few health issues this year, no where near as serious as hers, and I've changed my mind about several things. Make no mistake about it, I love myself, so much that I refuse to follow any bandwagon/slogan into the grave. Sorry not gonna do it.


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

Isa said:


> My comments are not about the video idiot but Monique. IMO, her words were not so much hate filled but honest and we can agree to disagree on that. After reading her story in different threads I give her all props for just being alive today.
> 
> Not to put words in her mouth but I think it's surprising what brushes with death can do to you. I've had a few health issues this year, no where near as serious as hers, and I've changed my mind about several things. Make no mistake about it, I love myself, so much that I refuse to follow any bandwagon/slogan into the grave. Sorry not gonna do it.



You're right, her words were honest. On that we do agree, and that's why it hurts me.

We're coming from different perspectives on this, brushes with death aside...you love yourself, that's awesome and good. More power to you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 3, 2008)

Isa said:


> My comments are not about the video idiot but Monique. IMO, her words were not so much hate filled but honest and we can agree to disagree on that. After reading her story in different threads I give her all props for just being alive today.
> 
> Not to put words in her mouth but I think it's surprising what brushes with death can do to you. I've had a few health issues this year, no where near as serious as hers, and I've changed my mind about several things. Make no mistake about it, I love myself, so much that I refuse to follow any bandwagon/slogan into the grave. Sorry not gonna do it.



No one's asking you to do it but that doesn't mean we should follow your bandwagon slogan either. If you must do something to better your health then by all means you should do it but ostracizing all fat black women because of Monique's or your story is unnecessary. Remember, Monique is still fat. One look at her and that guy would be dissin her even after all she's been through. She's guilty because she's fat and that's the problem we have with these assumptions.


----------



## Raqui (Jul 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> brushes with death QUOTE]
> 
> I had my own brushes with death, None of them fat related. Except for the fact that the fat hating doctor didnt like me telling him he was hurting me.
> 
> ...


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 3, 2008)

Raqui said:


> olwen said:
> 
> 
> > brushes with death QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Raqui (Jul 3, 2008)

jewels_mystery said:


> Raqui said:
> 
> 
> > hugs. I am so sorry for your loss and pain.
> ...


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 3, 2008)

I didn't make it all the way through that piece of garbage, but my FAVORITE part is how it's ok for a man to use a fat woman or a woman with low self esteem so that he can leech off her and doesn't have to work, but it's NOT ok for a woman to be fat. Oh, yes, Brilliant! 


What an ass.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> You know why I found his little bit of "art" offensive? Because I am not ashamed of my size. I walk proudly in my skin. The health implications are irrelevant in that regard. You can't even make arguments about the cost of HMOs in this matter either cause chances are a fat person is likely to be denied coverage in the first place. His message isn't about helping people, his message is hate speech pure and simple.
> 
> Now, I've read several theories about why diabetes is so prevalent among blacks. You can find just as much information about how diabetes is also prevalent among other minorities in this country as well. If whites can get as fat as minorities, why aren't there just as many articles and scare tactic stories about the rates of diabetes among them? Why focus only on minorities? That fact alone tells me there is more going on than just minorities eating more than they should. Simple overeating isn't a good enough reason. It isn't, because there are thin people who eat more than I do and don't gain an ounce. I was a vegetarian for years and I was still fat. I'm not even gonna go into why having our own gardens just isn't feasible for most people, not just blacks....Look, regardless of why we are/were so fat, what was true for you or for me won't be true for every fat black person or every fat person either for that matter. We are all fat for different reasons. On that surely we can agree, so who is this guy to assume that every fat black person is hunched in a dirty corner gorging on a small mountain of soul food? It's offensive. I'm sorry you don't like yourself enough to see that.



I happen to love myself very much. I was reading everything you said with an open mind but that last comment was uncalled for and very judgemental since you dont know me on a personal level. I am on the fat team remember I am not against you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

I happen to be attracted to fat black women, anybody got a problem with that? lol


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> I happen to love myself very much. I was reading everything you said with an open mind but that last comment was uncalled for and very judgemental since you dont know me on a personal level. I am on the fat team remember I am not against you.



Alright, I apologize for making you feel bad. 

You say you're on the fat team, but honestly, when I hear something I feel is anti-fat I have to wonder if the person is working for the enemy, and I don't want to feel that way.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 3, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I happen to be attracted to fat black women, anybody got a problem with that? lol



No prob at all fat hugs to you :kiss2:


----------



## gaffo (Jul 3, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> I watched the entire video clip with an open mind. I was not insulted by anything he said and I am a Black Woman. I understand everything he is saying about being healthy and taking care of your body and mind. When he mentioned all of the health problems in the black community it is all true. You can’t eat fried foods, pork products which are high in sodium and everything smothered in gravy and not have any health issues from it. Diabetes and high blood pressure are two of the biggest killers of black men and women.
> 
> I loved the part where he showed black women of the past. They carried their babies on their back and food on water on their heads. They grew their own food and were walking everyday. There was no drive thru, there was no triple, bacon cheese burgers with a super size fries and soda. We moved more, we ate healthy food and took care of one another.
> 
> ...



WOW! I just wanted to commend you on the first truely honest and introspective post so far for this thread.

I'd like to concur and say that your connection with food is like mine with alchohol. Good luck to you!

there is nothing more for me to add - you said everything that needed to be said. I bet you are a wise person - in person. ;-).


----------



## gaffo (Jul 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> I didn't say it just because she disagrees. That is what I believe based on what _she _wrote, and so I said so. Go back and read her post. How she feels about herself is clearly there. I just reworded it.




1. WTF is with "how she feels about herself" crap. I read the f^&king post, I saw no self hatred, only wisdom/self knowledge (same thing BTW) and common sense. Since you MANUFACTURED that perceived "self-hate" where there is none, I shall play your game and proclaim upon high that you are displaying a grand case of classical transferance upon Monique - so each time you say that it is clear that she hates herself - it is in fact YOU who hates YOU.

how does it feel being painted by your own brush?


2. this video is not "hate speech" - it may be offesive to some, but "hate speech" sorry but GTFU please. There have been many more hatefull things said (and done - what really matters BTW) in history (even recent history).

oh ya - that earlier poster is also right - you are very rude with that disrespectfull last sentence you tacked on to your loast post. a mature mind knows how to agree to dissagree civily.

BTW I'm not mature - as so not civil (at least right here and now).


----------



## gaffo (Jul 3, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I happen to be attracted to fat black women, anybody got a problem with that? lol



nope. 

you got good taste. 

I'm a sucker for pears myself - big or bigger - black, white, or green.


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

gaffo said:


> 1. WTF is with "how she feels about herself" crap. I read the f^&king post, I saw no self hatred, only wisdom/self knowledge (same thing BTW) and common sense. Since you MANUFACTURED that perceived "self-hate" where there is none, I shall play your game and proclaim upon high that you are displaying a grand case of classical transferance upon Monique - so each time you say that it is clear that she hates herself - it is in fact YOU who hates YOU.
> 
> how does it feel being painted by your own brush?
> 
> ...



If I think I have an issue I say so. If someone else has a good argument for me to be wrong I own up to it. I apologized to her already for hurting her feelings and as far as I'm concerned it means the matter is now closed. 

As for your comments, I see that they're coming from an actual mean place rather than one of genuine concern so there's no need for me to respond further.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> I didn't finish watching it. Just awful. I have no words...





pdgujer148 said:


> Yikes! I could not finish the video. I got as far as:
> 
> "that black men like big women...sheeet! Black men don't like big women! BROKE men like big women."
> 
> ...



I'm with you on that...I stopped in the same spot some others seem to have...who needs to hear that load of shit? 



Littleghost said:


> "This is out of love"
> And apparently his parents loved him with ridicule and undermining independent thought.



But he's smarter than most people so he can get away with it....didn't you see it? 



socal-richard-1957 said:


> As usual, you BBWs totally misunderstood the message of that guys video.





socal-richard-1957 said:


> You're assuming facts not in evidence.





Placebo said:


> Reading the (very few) posts you have made lately, you have one twisted, arrogant, and egomaniacal thought process pal. You are in the wrong place. Period.
> 
> After this post, you can add chauvinistic to that list too.
> 
> "Peace."






lostjacket said:


> Trolltastic. Nope, you definitely come off like a jerk.



I'm with you guys....my same thoughts exactly. This all brings to mind a video.... I'm having a not-so-random youtube moment..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q2TA2zPtac







LillyBBBW said:


> I would agree with you if fat black women were the only ones eating pork in their collard greens, getting diabetes or hypertension. These things are high acheivers in the black community period, and not specific just to fat black women. I'd like to see him scooping up dirty water from a lake and carrying it up hill on his head. Like black women aren't already doing that raising kids on their own while deadbeats like him are making videos on youtube. My grandfather lost both of his legs to diabetes before he died and he farmed his whole life and hadn't an ounce of fat on him. No, I agree with the others here. *He doesn't give a rats ass about anybody's health but his d*ck's.*






goofy girl said:


> I didn't make it all the way through that piece of garbage, but my FAVORITE part is how it's ok for a man to use a fat woman or a woman with low self esteem so that he can leech off her and doesn't have to work, but it's NOT ok for a woman to be fat. Oh, yes, Brilliant!
> 
> 
> What an ass.




Spot on......both of you







KHayes666 said:


> I happen to be attracted to fat black women, anybody got a problem with that? lol



I luvs some of them dearly myself :wubu:


----------



## Isa (Jul 3, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> No one's asking you to do it but that doesn't mean we should follow your bandwagon slogan either.



I know which is why, if you notice, I rarely mention anything about it. 



LillyBBBW said:


> If you must do something to better your health then by all means you should do it but ostracizing all fat black women because of Monique's or your story is unnecessary. Remember, Monique is still fat. One look at her and that guy would be dissin her even after all she's been through. She's guilty because she's fat and that's the problem we have with these assumptions.



I do not believe that I was ostracizing all fat black women by any of my statements. My input here began because of the statement made about Monique not liking herself due to her comment. That type of reasoning drives me crazy when it's used on this board. Everyone is entitled to their opinions without having a statement like that thrown around. It's sort sighted and petty. My main point in this has been that we can all agree to disagree without going there.


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

Isa said:


> I know which is why, if you notice, I rarely mention anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that I was ostracizing all fat black women by any of my statements. My input here began because of the statement made about Monique not liking herself due to her comment. That type of reasoning drives me crazy when it's used on this board. Everyone is entitled to their opinions without having a statement like that thrown around. It's sort sighted and petty. My main point in this has been that we can all agree to disagree without going there.



You don't get "that type of reasoning?" I'll try to explain it.

1. black guy makes video about why black men don't like fat black women. Said vid is pretty negative. If the guy were white....it would be even more negative.

2. fat black woman says she agrees with the negative things in the video.

3. given the content of the video and the fact that the woman who agrees is also fat, then it wouldn't it be logical to assume that something's up with that, and makes you raise your eyebrow?

You know, I showed that vid to my cousin. She didn't even want to finish watching it. She goes - "This guy is black? ...Black guys hit on me all the time. Are you sure he's black?" Those were her exact words.

What I don't get is how anyone can look at that vid and not see how negative and offensive it is. If the video were about something else non-fat related like why white men don't like black women or why blacks don't like homosexuals would it still be any less offensive? And if you saw that someone didn't think it was offensive what would you think?

EDITED: I'm not trying to be mean here. This is just me explaining.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 3, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Why do people still judge by skin color? Why can't people take the freaking time to get to know someone.



I am still trying to figure this out myself.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2008)

I do not want to watch this video.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 4, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I do not want to watch this video.



I didn't even watch the video, I was just posting my opinion on what I think about fat black women. I luv em


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I didn't even watch the video, I was just posting my opinion on what I think about fat black women. I luv em



Me too. :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 4, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I do not want to watch this video.



I wish I hadn't


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 4, 2008)

simple answer, this guy is a Twat!


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 4, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> simple answer, this guy is a Twat!


i was going to say a cunt but twat works fine.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 5, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> As usual, you BBWs totally misunderstood the message of that guys video.



Okay, I'm going to engage you just long enough to ask what you interpreted the message of the video to be? 

My other question revolves around the pervasive comment about the BBW's misunderstanding the video. A blanket condemnation will almost always be met with some contempt & skepticism. To put that out there and not elaborate certainly deserves the wrath directed back at you.

Were you trying to intimate as you did in the "Reality of Dating a SSBBW" thread that since BBW's "tend to be under achievers" that they are also on the lower end of the academic scale? If so, sir, then you need to take a look at the profiles of the many women who are here who are not only well educated, but also hold some high paying jobs.

Richard, I'm glad you are happy with yourself. No one should deny you that. If I understoond the tone of most of your posts, however, no bbw should be happy with themselves. I would love to debate this topic with you in another thread, or privately, for that matter, if you would prefer to avoid the flames you might get from others for the things I expect you might say.

Regardless, I will post my interpretation of the video in my next post. I hope you will do likewise, as it's not nice to barge in to a discussion forum, spew out a bunch of opinions without backing them up, and then leaving the thread.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 5, 2008)

gaffo said:


> 1. WTF is with "how she feels about herself" crap. I read the f^&king post, I saw no self hatred, only wisdom/self knowledge (same thing BTW) and common sense. Since you MANUFACTURED that perceived "self-hate" where there is none, I shall play your game and proclaim upon high that you are displaying a grand case of classical transferance upon Monique - so each time you say that it is clear that she hates herself - it is in fact YOU who hates YOU.
> 
> how does it feel being painted by your own brush?
> 
> ...



Not only are you not mature/civil, but it appears that you may have ADD, because as Olwen stated, she apologized for her comment later in the thread.
You must have glossed over it, as you were consumed with writing a hate filled repsonse to her original post.

If you did in fact read her apology, your comments become even more flagrant, inasmuch as her words mean nothing to you.

I disagree with everything you said in your post.......civilly (so far). The "right" thing to do would be to apologize, as Olwen already has to Monique.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 5, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Okay, I'm going to engage you just long enough to ask what you interpreted the message of the video to be?
> 
> My other question revolves around the pervasive comment about the BBW's misunderstanding the video. A blanket condemnation will almost always be met with some contempt & skepticism. To put that out there and not elaborate certainly deserves the wrath directed back at you.
> 
> ...


i have been wondering whats his reason to be on this. site? if he doesnt like bbws and isnt for size equality than whats his reason for being here? its like a member of the KKK chatting on a NAACP forum.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay, so the guy who did the video wants all the fat black women to get up off their asses & get themselves together. Okay, no problem.

What his video does not acknowledge is the amount of fat women that are home taking care of the kids while the old man drives around on new rims, but has no money to give her for child support. Now while criticism doesn't always have to be all encompassing, this video refuses to allow that many black men prefer their women to be fat.

I don't look like I can speak for the black community, but I know when someone is proselytizing, and if his message is to motivate fat black women to change, this is probably not the way. It reminds me of a BBW I know who left her husband years ago for always calling her a fat slob at the dinner table. When they finally were divorced, the husband (who had mental cruelty charges filed against him) told the judge he only said those things to motivate her to lose weight. It didn't work in her case, and it won't here either. I think the guy who made the video is well educated, which leads me to believe that he already knows it won't motivate any fat black women, which also leads me to think that it's more of a anti fat rant than whatever he wants people to believe.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 7, 2008)

*So*, as you know, when I feel there has been an injustice, I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut. As a result, I posted the following comment in this guy's comment area on YouTube: (I would have written a book, but you're only allowed 500 characters)



> This video negates successful plus sized women and men in the black community, even though he used pics of people like Aretha Franklin. She, and others have been successful REGARDLESS of their weight.
> 
> Also, the true heroes in the community are these "fat" women who are too busy worrying about raising the children they take care of, while their ex's are busy putting new rims on their rides, or making videos about how their women should look.



Sooooooooooooooo, Mr. Roderick decided to write me back! Here's what he had to say:



> This video has nothing to do with financial or material success, what does it mean to have all of these things but your health is compromised because of the life you lead? THis video I made has nothing to do with bashing big sistas, its about bringing a taboo subject to the forefront... My video said nothing about big sistas not contributing to the community, obviously you watched the video with jaded eyes. Its a health issue plain and simple, in hindsight the language was a bit harsh but death is harsh also...



What amazes me is the support he's getting from the women in the black community. Just thought I'd pass his comments along.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 7, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> You're assuming facts not in evidence.



Goes to character.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 7, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Okay, so the guy who did the video wants all the fat black women to get up off their asses & get themselves together. Okay, no problem.
> 
> What his video does not acknowledge is the amount of fat women that are home taking care of the kids while the old man drives around on new rims, but has no money to give her for child support. Now while criticism doesn't always have to be all encompassing, this video refuses to allow that many black men prefer their women to be fat.
> 
> I don't look like I can speak for the black community, but I know when someone is proselytizing, and if his message is to motivate fat black women to change, this is probably not the way. It reminds me of a BBW I know who left her husband years ago for always calling her a fat slob at the dinner table. When they finally were divorced, the husband (who had mental cruelty charges filed against him) told the judge he only said those things to motivate her to lose weight. It didn't work in her case, and it won't here either. I think the guy who made the video is well educated, which leads me to believe that he already knows it won't motivate any fat black women, which also leads me to think that it's more of a anti fat rant than whatever he wants people to believe.



Well said! Weight is not as big of an issue in the black community as it is in the caucasian community. 

I have never been able to understand people who expected that others would interpret verbal and emotional abuse as a positive motivator. If the man wanted to help his wife lose weight, there were more mature ways to handle the situation.


----------



## olwen (Jul 7, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> *So*, as you know, when I feel there has been an injustice, I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut. As a result, I posted the following comment in this guy's comment area on YouTube: (I would have written a book, but you're only allowed 500 characters)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried several times to click the play button again on that video, but I can't seem to do it. I can only hope that he offers up constructive solutions instead of just harsh criticisms. 

I was flipping thru the channels one day last week and this guy was on Tyra. I only caught the end of that segment. He tried to explain his point of view, but Tyra and the audience seemed dubious.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 7, 2008)

olwen said:


> I've tried several times to click the play button again on that video, but I can't seem to do it. I can only hope that he offers up constructive solutions instead of just harsh criticisms.
> 
> I was flipping thru the channels one day last week and this guy was on Tyra. I only caught the end of that segment. He tried to explain his point of view, but Tyra and the audience seemed dubious.



Was his view something about poverty and access to healthy foods? Or was it just hateful? I couldn't get a sense from that video if he had a point which was obfuscated by hate, or if there was just hate.


----------



## olwen (Jul 7, 2008)

Waxy, I caught bits about him saying that he was only concerned for the health of his black sisters and that he personally doesn't find bad health attractive. He just assumes all fat people are unhealthy. The audience started to boo and then Tyra switched to a different topic. The whole show was about black women in america today and some common problems we all face as black women. Being single and professional for so long was another thing she talked about.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 7, 2008)

olwen said:


> Waxy, I caught bits about him saying that he was only concerned for the health of his black sisters and that he personally doesn't find bad health attractive. He just assumes all fat people are unhealthy. The audience started to boo and then Tyra switched to a different topic. The whole show was about black women in america today and some common problems we all face as black women. Being single and professional for so long was another thing she talked about.



Bleh. So he decided to posit the theory that ALL fat is unhealthy and that if black women are fat, they are also unhealthy. 

Just another pointlessly judgmental rant, cloaked in "concern". 

I say again, "bleh".


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow. I am completely offended at the way he appropriated the incredible sacrifices of the civil rights movement and the terror of lynching to direct more cruelty toward an already castigated segment of black women. That guy actually said that obesity is black on black crime. WTF??!?!?! His video (I will not sully the good name of poetry by calling it that) amounts to slander. it attacks the self-worth and self-acceptance of a portion of our community. Knowing our history, how the hell could you do that in good consciousness. This is merely another episode in the centuries old media series "Black Self-Hatred". It plays 24 hours a day.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 8, 2008)

It appears that our Saul Williams wannabe has decided to take down my critical comment on his YouTube page.

I am sure he would not approve of censorship, regardless of his lack of talent, so why would he censor me, except for the fact that I held a contrary opinion.

Guess he's trying to change the world by making it look as if there's 100% support for his "cause".


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 8, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> It appears that our Saul Williams wannabe has decided to take down my critical comment on his YouTube page.
> 
> I am sure he would not approve of censorship, regardless of his lack of talent, so why would he censor me, except for the fact that I held a contrary opinion.
> 
> Guess he's trying to change the world by making it look as if there's 100% support for his "cause".



I went there looking for your comment, didnt see it and then posted one of my own. Maybe he'll tidy that one up too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2008)

Will someone please tell Saul Williams that I think he's an asshole?

kthxbye


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Will someone please tell Saul Williams that I think he's an asshole?
> 
> kthxbye
> 
> I think he did it for publicity. But I agree he is an asshole. I would be mortified if he was related to me. I can only imagine what his relatives think.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 9, 2008)

well fullfiggas.com got wind of this poem and a link to this thread here. the peeps there had some mixed responses. if you wanna link there just ask and ill post it.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 9, 2008)

He meant well


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 10, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> He meant well



As I'm sure there are a few select people who feel that Mugabe means well, too.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 10, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> As I'm sure there are a few select people who feel that Mugabe means well, too.



I'll go with that.


----------



## Raqui (Jul 11, 2008)

There will always be mixed emotions on any subject. If he would have handled this subject with a MY OPINION type view instead of trying to take what he says as FACT proven. Then he would have been more successful. But there are many parts of this video in which he basically slanders a whole part of the plus sized community and the men who love them. And while some points might be be true other points are not even brought up. 

Many FAT BLACK WOMEN (as he puts it) cannot not lose thier size reguardless of diet and excerise, some might go down a bit in weight but many will never hit under a size 16/18 even more will not get under a size 24no matter how hard they try. The muscle mass, natural shape, gentics of many come into play but none of this has anything to do with health.

Saying all Fat Black Women are lazy and eat unhealthy is a giant myth. Many spend a great deal of time trying to eat a balance meal and some have even gone veggan or vegitarian only to get all of the health problems that are so called associated with weight and a poor diet. Because of Gentics.

You cant lump everyone up into one pool and he shouldnt make his opinion seem like fact.

There are new studies that have come out and i have seen a few documentaries that state.

Fat women are more sexual because of the actual fat content, They are more happy in marriages and with mates because they dont have to stress over every pound. Those who moderately excerise and do not participate in diets live longer and are healthier than those who try to diet and dont excerise. (you dont need to hike a mountain to excerise running around to work or after some kids all day is plenty)

What it all boils down to is hate in any form cant be turned around into love. If you love someone you dont go to them and say "COME ON YOU FUCKING FAT BITCH I LOVE YOU SO GET THE HELL UP" that is abuse no ifs ands or buts. You cannot turn it around and say NO REALLY I JUST LOVE HER SO MUCH. Hate is Hate pure and simple. I truely believe that.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 16, 2008)

From the maker of this video, in response to one of my comments that he didn't delete (yet).



> How can overweight be healthy in any circumstance? If u are overweight your heart has to grow to compensate for the excess weight, the heart is a muscle and grows when worked, complications from enlarged hearts are some of the leading death causes on this planet... do the knowledge go see the exhibit Body Works at your local museum...



Here was my response:
*"[A] fit man carrying 50 pounds of body fat had a death rate less than one-half that of an unfit man with only 25 pounds of body fat."
-Harvard Health Policy Review, 2003

"Active obese individuals actually have lower morbidity and mortality than normal weight individuals who are sedentary ... the health risks of obesity are largely controlled if a person is physically active and physically fit."
-The President's Council on Physical Fitness and Sports, 2000

Need more? I did check!!! *

Mr. Freeman then decided to really show people how delusional he really is.



> Your quotes are from 2003, and 2000, in 2003 they were saying you could get Aids from having unprotected sex with a woman who was HIV positive, today they say its damn near impossible for that to happen... need some quotes that arent 5 and 8 years old...




Someone stop me before I find out where this imbecile lives.........okaythnxgbye.


----------

